
Why Information Matters [pdf] - miobrien
http://www.thenewatlantis.com/docLib/20170321_TNA51Floridi.pdf
======
jamesrcole
There's a non-PDF version at [http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/why-
information-m...](http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/why-information-
matters)

